# Bigger crate?



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

We have the precision 5000. It says for dogs up to 70lbs. I'm not seeing how that works.








Does he need a bigger one???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks plenty big to me, at least for now. How long is he in there? For me the crate is for sleeping/rest time. Dogs need room to turn around and rest comfortably but not necessarily be sitting or standing (however I don't crate my dog other than travel/training away from home once they are house-proven, and if we have a long drive I use a larger crate than necessary).


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Once he's older he can have free run, but he's in there to sleep and when we run errands. So maybe 4 hours during the day. I just want him to be comfy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

That crate looks plenty big enough for him.. I have the same crate for my girl she is 52lbs at 10 months and she has more room than she really needs but I like them to have more room "than they really need"...


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks. He's 5 mo and 50 lbs. he just looks hunched over and that doesn't look comfortable lol I know I will def get him the largest in a bit. But it's gonna be a hunt to find it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I ended up going with petcos GIANT crate. Petmate Traditional Giant Portable Vari Kennel Crates - Giant Breed Vari Kennel from petco.com

I went with the wire at first but read some stories about how you need to keep an eye out for them getting stuck (by collar or mouth). Well, after havinig Lulu for a week or so she got her mouth stuck and started to freak out. After that I just bought and upgraded the plastic ones. This giant one is MORE than enough room for her full grown. She spends the night in there and some parts in the day because she hasnt earned her freedom yet (shes not even a year yet) so I wanted her to have plenty of room and comfort.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Check out my post "Sabos new house" post!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

